# Destin/SW Edge



## FLYBOY

Left the destin pass this morning at sunrise, it was CROWDED. I think everyone is fishing the rodeo. Anyway seas were rough, wind was a steady 20 out of the east with solid 4-6 footers, it kicked our ass. Made it to the edge after a wet ride in the world cat. Bite was slow and very difficult to hold over any bumps, caught several keeper snapper before the cuda's showed up and then we caught several snapper heads:banghead after a couple hours of getting our butts kicked we decided to start slow trolling. We only got one knock down and it was nice....unfortunately it straightened the hooks.:doh Decided to take to the barn after a tough day. I took some pics but I'm watchin the LSU game and will post them later


----------



## BigFishKB

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bullshooter

Yeah, We went out Destin Pass this morning also. Man we ran into red tide. At the Bridge Rubble small mingos were popping up dead all around us. Their were seagulls everywhere, but they were so full they could barely fly. We worked our way out to 5 mi S of the Pass, and kept seeing bigger and bigger dead fish, some bloated already and some still flipping around. We ran into 4-6 foot seas, but they were spread out enough to fish, but we didn't have but one or two bites and were back to Destin Marina before 11. Supposed to flatten out later this week, but that red tide could really screw up the Rodeo fishing.

Bullshooter Aquasport 205 150 ETEC


----------



## Death From Above

Did you scoop-up any of the ones that were "still flipping around"? Sounds like an offshore jubilee to me.


----------



## Sea-r-cy

We left the pass @ Destin yesterday at around 7:30 am. I was hoping the mostly north wind would lay the gulf down, but as has been stated it was at least 3-5'. We ran my 22' C-Hawk "Natural Gas" @ 9 knots for over 2 hours to get to my fishing area. We ended the day at 2 pm inshore. Caught a total of 2 red grouper and 13 red snappers, one of which was 13#6oz, good enough to weigh at the rodeo docks.:clap

Looks like tuesday or wednsday might be better weather.:clap

Sea-r-cy


----------



## reelfinatical

We're gonna head out early Wednesday - seas look like they are going to be no worse than 2'offshore with less than 8kt winds. Hope the forecast stays that way! I'd like to get over to the Nipple or Ozark - crappy thing is that with our newmotors we can't govery fast for the first 20 hours ... :S


----------



## Bullshooter

Boy, that was one thing I really liked about my new ETEC - being able to do everything even in the first 10 hours. Nothing like not being able to stay planed with breaking in motors. Hope you guys slay them. I won't be able to fish until Friday, and it looks like a repeat of this past weekend. Hope the red tide doesn't mess up too much of our Rodeo fishing. It'll be tough to catch anything in close if the tide persists and the sea state stays as tough as it has been. Man, I don't remember any first weeks of the Rodeo as tough to fish in as last week. :banghead Normally we don't get this strong of winds early in October. I guess it's making up for August and September. 

"Bullshooter" Aquasport 205 w/ 150 ETEC


----------



## The LaJess II

Amanda did you'll decide to enter the Rodeo? We are heading out tomorrow also. There's probably going to be alot of people out tomorrow. Good luck.


----------



## reelfinatical

We decided against the Rodeo this year. We woulda missed the first two weeks already mostly because of the weather ... I'm sure just because we didn't enter we'll catch a big one. lol. Isn't thatthe way things always seem to go? 

Where you heading tomorrow?MaybeI'll see you aroundthe waters somewhere.... good luck!


----------



## The LaJess II

Our trip got canceled for tomorrow. I've got a spec house I'm building and I've got some issues I've got to deal with tomorrow. I thought I could put it off until Thur but that didn't happen. We were going to try to head out to some spots 38 miles S. Maybe this weekend. Let us know how you do tomorrow. Good Luck.


----------



## whatiswithhim

I went just outside of Destin pass that day in a 19 foot center console. We slayed the king just past the drop off right outside of the buoys. Should have done that instead it was a blast they were everywhere!


----------



## jack 'em

I havent been out to see the water, but is that red tide stickin around?


----------

